# 2 beeps PAUSE 2 beeps



## noob (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello,

for the config i mentioned in signature, i am facing problems with booting the PC.

When i press power button, i hear 2 beeps...pause..2 beeps.  Display is not showing up.

What i have tried:

1. tried cleaning the PC,
2. removed all wires from motherboard and connected it again
3. Tried booting with only with single 4GB RAM in all 4 RAM slots
4. Tried above 3 points without graphics card attached.
ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card

Observations:
All the fans in system are spinning. the error i get is that beeps and monitor shows "No HDMI cable connected" all the times when i have it properly connected. I even tried with new HDMI cable but still the same issue. 

Please help me out to figure what is wrong with my awesome PC....


----------



## piyush2202 (Aug 6, 2014)

2 beeps on an Intel motherboard usually means a video device failure. Try plugging in your graphics card and connecting your monitor to the card. If not, try resetting the BIOS.

The easiest way to reset the BIOS is to unplug all power from your PC, remove the circular metallic cell you find on your motherboard and wait for 30 seconds, reinsert the cell, and power on the PC. The cell is about the size of a Re.1 coin and about as thick as 3 coins. Another way to do is it to use the CMOS reset jumper (it varies by motherboard, so you'll have to check your manual to see how it works on your motherboard).


----------



## noob (Aug 6, 2014)

piyush2202 said:


> 2 beeps on an Intel motherboard usually means a video device failure. Try plugging in your graphics card and connecting your monitor to the card. If not, try resetting the BIOS.
> 
> The easiest way to reset the BIOS is to unplug all power from your PC, remove the circular metallic cell you find on your motherboard and wait for 30 seconds, reinsert the cell, and power on the PC. The cell is about the size of a Re.1 coin and about as thick as 3 coins. Another way to do is it to use the CMOS reset jumper (it varies by motherboard, so you'll have to check your manual to see how it works on your motherboard).



Already did that..doesn't help.

Is that because of faulty RAM or Motherboard ?  

How to check if motherboard is faulty ?


----------



## Vyom93 (Aug 6, 2014)

Do u get beeps when booted with out ram ?


----------



## piyush2202 (Aug 6, 2014)

Like I said, 2 beeps means a video failure. Did you try connecting a display via D-SUB or DVI?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 6, 2014)

are you sure you connected the required  6pin cable for your gpu ?


----------



## piyush2202 (Aug 6, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you sure you connected the required  6pin cable for your gpu ?



+1
That could be an issue.

Even then, booting with onboard graphics should work.


----------



## noob (Aug 9, 2014)

piyush2202 said:


> Like I said, 2 beeps means a video failure. Did you try connecting a display via D-SUB or DVI?


I dont have a DVI cable..HDMI is my only option. 



rijinpk1 said:


> are you sure you connected the required  6pin cable for your gpu ?


Yes it is. Like i said above, I get 2 beeps...pause...2 beeps with and without card as well ( using onboard card)



piyush2202 said:


> +1
> That could be an issue.
> 
> Even then, booting with onboard graphics should work.



Its not working guys.

I just plugged in my brand new 4GB RAM and tried booting the PC,,,but still the same old crap of  2 beeps ...pause...2 beeps and monitor says HDMI cable not connected.

Can it be faulty PSU or motherboard ?

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom93 said:


> Do u get beeps when booted with out ram ?



Not yet. I Will do it and report back. What should happen without RAM ?


Even tried with no HDD. if HDD was the problem  then i should at least be able to see BIOS right?

Tried with my new RAM and still have the issue..what can be the problem ?

here is the intel beep codes guide for my mobo
*downloadmirror.intel.com/19487/eng/DH67BL_ProductGuide01_English.pdf


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 9, 2014)

can you try some other psu? have you mishandled your cpu by any chance? it can be a faulty cpu too.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2014)

@OP - 1. Your Monitor's make and model no ?
2. Did you try with a different monitor ?
3. Clear CMOS setting by removing the cmos battery and putting it back again after a couple of mins.
4. Remount the cpu.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 10, 2014)

^+1 Remount the CPU. In fact remove and re-seat everything and check. All the best.


----------

